# Comment démonter un iMac G3 350 ?



## jeep2nine (3 Septembre 2003)

Voilà, tout est dans le sujet...
Ça fait suite à un sujet précédent :   Au secours : démarrage impossible sur iMac   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




J'ai bien essayé de trouver des notices chez Apple, mais la machine est peut-être trop ancienne....
Si quelqu'un peut me renseigner là-dessus, ce serait top !


----------



## JediMac (3 Septembre 2003)

Je ne sais pas si le 350 va avec ça (cf les 2 films QT en bas de page), mais tu t'en rendras vite compte 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Il y a aussi ici.


----------



## Zitoune (5 Septembre 2003)

Il y a aussi  ceci


----------



## melaure (5 Septembre 2003)

Il y a ce gars qui vend des kits d'ouverture :


----------



## jeep2nine (5 Septembre 2003)

Il est Corse ?


----------



## jeep2nine (5 Septembre 2003)

Merci les gars, j'ai réussi à démonter la bête et à trouver la panne : un composant cramé sur le contrôleur du disque dur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Me reste plus qu'à changer le disque et remonter tout ça.

Encore bravo


----------

